# BFP - anyone around to help confirm? Update PG5



## sequeena

Hi guys :flower: According to my sig I am 6dpo. Ignore that, I OV'd 3 days early so I am 9dpo.

I've been getting faint :bfp:s since yesterday but have discarded them (usually I'd be screaming but I am chilled out this month and not getting over excited). I did another test tonight and watched it until it dried - the faint was there within the 5 minute mark.

I am going to keep testing anyway over the next few days but shall I count this as my :bfp:?

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/008-8.jpg?t=1284674316

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/009-10.jpg?t=1284674318

Inverted pics. I know you can't trust them, don't need to tell me :thumbup:

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/invert1.jpg?t=1284674411

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/invert2.jpg?t=1284674411

I am very tempted to put up a ticker (oh I know but ooooh wouldn't it be lovely) and tell my OH but he's at work so you ladies will have to do (in the nicest possible way) :haha:


----------



## Scamp

I think I can see something on the last piccy hun, but not the others sorry. Might just be because I'm on my phone though, hopefully someone else can see them
Fx for you
Xx


----------



## sequeena

Scamp said:


> I think I can see something on the last piccy hun, but not the others sorry. Might just be because I'm on my phone though, hopefully someone else can see them
> Fx for you
> Xx

That's ok hun no worries xx thanks for taking the time to reply :flower:


----------



## Scamp

Hope it is the start of a bfp :D
Xxx


----------



## sequeena

Scamp said:


> Hope it is the start of a bfp :D
> Xxx

Me too, I've not seen anything as good as this (and it is still a faint :bfp:) since the first time I miscarried.

Honestly thought I had line eye yesterday but now I'm not sure. Either way if it's meant to be the line will darken.


----------



## v2007

Fingers crossed sweetie. 

V xxx


----------



## sequeena

v2007 said:


> Fingers crossed sweetie.
> 
> V xxx

Thanks hun xxxx


----------



## EmyDra

I always took the cheapie tests and have to say it looks like an evap line to me :(

Then again - I got a seriously solid BFP since I tested such a long time after 2WW so it's hard ot know.

Take another one tomorrow and prove me wrong - sending lots of :dust:


----------



## sequeena

EmyDra said:


> I always took the cheapie tests and have to say it looks like an evap line to me :(
> 
> Then again - I got a seriously solid BFP since I tested such a long time after 2WW so it's hard ot know.
> 
> Take another one tomorrow and prove me wrong - sending lots of :dust:

No worries hun I have explored the possibilities of evap... have never had one before though so wouldn't know what one looks like :haha:

Going to keep testing anyway and see what happens


----------



## Chloe's mum02

Good luck to you :thumbup:

Amy xx


----------



## sequeena

I did another test. Still an IC but a more expensive and different brand IC :haha: I can plain as day see a line. It is faint but I can see it.

My camera however has other plans. I'm working blind as Luna has chewed it so bad it's almost broken but thankfully it can still take pics. Because I can't see what I'm doing pics are blurred. I can still 'see' a line on some pics but it's not as clear as it is in real life. Why is it being such a shit!!! :cry:

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/026-6.jpg?t=1284682019

I think most people will be able to see something on this one
https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/027-3.jpg?t=1284682020

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/031-8.jpg?t=1284682028

Can see it a little better on this too
https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/043-2.jpg?t=1284682033

Ohhhhh I am so freaking annoyed because I know I've not got line eye. I just know it!!! :growlmad:


----------



## cleckner04

I see them hun. Although faint, they are still there. Fingers X'ed this is it for you!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sequeena

cleckner04 said:


> I see them hun. Although faint, they are still there. Fingers X'ed this is it for you!! :hugs::hugs:

huzzah!!

Glad OH isn't home, bit obsessed with taking pictures of the damn thing now :haha: Thanks hun xx


----------



## Shey

I can't see nothing im sorry


----------



## sequeena

Shey said:


> I can't see nothing im sorry

That's ok hun :hugs:


----------



## Shey

:hugs: hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## MinneGirl

OMG, I just stumbled across this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FX'd SO tight for you girl!!!!!!!! Please update asap!


----------



## sequeena

MinneGirl said:


> OMG, I just stumbled across this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FX'd SO tight for you girl!!!!!!!! Please update asap!

eeeeeeeeeeeeee! I can almost hear your excitement :haha:
It's 4am here, holding in the wee until the OH gets home :D


----------



## Shey

GL Sequeena


----------



## MinneGirl

sequeena said:


> MinneGirl said:
> 
> 
> OMG, I just stumbled across this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FX'd SO tight for you girl!!!!!!!! Please update asap!
> 
> eeeeeeeeeeeeee! I can almost hear your excitement :haha:
> It's 4am here, holding in the wee until the OH gets home :DClick to expand...

I love that you are up at 4 am holding your wee :haha: Seriously, this is so exciting. I pray this is your month, girl!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## sequeena

MinneGirl said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MinneGirl said:
> 
> 
> OMG, I just stumbled across this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FX'd SO tight for you girl!!!!!!!! Please update asap!
> 
> eeeeeeeeeeeeee! I can almost hear your excitement :haha:
> It's 4am here, holding in the wee until the OH gets home :DClick to expand...
> 
> I love that you are up at 4 am holding your wee :haha: Seriously, this is so exciting. I pray this is your month, girl!!!!!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Wish I was sleeping because I so need to wee :haha:

I don't know how to feel. Want to say 'this is my month' but I don't know! I do know that I'm not bloody seeing things though! :haha:


----------



## MinneGirl

A line is a line hun....just RELAX :) Continue to hold your wee and see what tomorrow brings :) I think this is it for you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sequeena

MinneGirl said:


> A line is a line hun....just RELAX :) Continue to hold your wee and see what tomorrow brings :) I think this is it for you!!!!!!!!!!!

:hugs:I hope this is your month hun we could be bump buddies!! :D


----------



## sequeena

Patience is not my middle name. I am the first to admit that but I figured, I've been patient for 20 months why not have some patience and try to work with what's left of your camera?

I must have taken over 100 photos, trying to find the best position, having to use artifical lighting because it's not daylight yet but I think I've finally cracked it.

Oh please tell me you see it, I swear I've not gone crazy.

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/111.jpg?t=1284699831

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/112.jpg?t=1284699832

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/113.jpg?t=1284699840

Urge to create a pregnancy ticker rising....


----------



## sequeena

Here's the test in natural light :flower:

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/123.jpg?t=1284707208

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/120.jpg?t=1284707202

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/121.jpg?t=1284707203

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/122.jpg?t=1284707208


----------



## pink_bow

Can see a faint line hun, FX xxx


----------



## sequeena

pink_bow said:


> Can see a faint line hun, FX xxx

Thank you honey xx how are you? x


----------



## polo_princess

I can see one in the top picture of the 2nd lot, but my eyes are oh sooooo bad :lol:


----------



## sequeena

polo_princess said:


> I can see one in the top picture of the 2nd lot, but my eyes are oh sooooo bad :lol:

Mine too, it's why I wear glasses :haha:


----------



## Cheryl xx

I can see something hun. Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## sequeena

I want to create a ticker so bad!! Ohhhh what do you think? Can I can I can I???? :haha:

I am such a child :lol:


----------



## spacegirl

Sequeena, 

I can see the vvv faint lines and my fingers are crossed for you! I know this is an insane suggestion but STOP TESTING!

Wait just 2 more days then treat yourself to a boots test (cross in a circle v clear result) or a clearblue. You are just torturing yourself (and us lot!). 

I really hope this is it for you! 

Cxxx


----------



## dan-o

Try a FRER hun, should show a clear line if you are preggers.. good luck! xx


----------



## sequeena

I don't intend to test again spacegirl don't worry. 2 times is enough for me :haha: I won't be able to until the end of the weekend I think anyway xxx

Thank you dan-o xxx


----------



## Groovychick

Fingers crossed for you hun! :thumbup:


----------



## winston83

Fx that it's the start of a lovely bfp for u huni and at the end of the day faint lines are still lines and ur only 10dpo so I would expect it to be faint anyway fx it gets fat and dark huni then u can go wild with a ticker lol xx


----------



## Scamp

I can def see something when I tilt my screen back, really hope it is a bfp :hugs:
xx


----------



## EmyDra

Might be time for a digi soon :) keep testing!


----------



## MinneGirl

My eyes are bad, so don't ask me if there are lines!! You know if you see one at home--I mean, there either is a line or there isn't--a friend of mine told me that if you have to hold it up to different light/window, etc (we've all done this)--then it probably isn't a BFP. If you just look at it, and see a line--it's a line. KEEP US POSTED, girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FX'd So very tight for you.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: I see it :dance: very much like my early lines hon.....oh I pray this is your :bfp: lady :kiss:


----------



## sequeena

I love you all :cloud9:

Couldn't resist and managed to get 2 frers. I did one and it was weird, instead of the test line running down bfp:) it ran across :wacko: anyway it was an evap... a bloody strange one :haha:


----------



## sequeena

Frer this morning

I feel as though I'm clutching at straws but I'm wondering if you can see what I see. This is the test from this morning and I discarded it because if I'm honest I was expecting a big fat line. These were taken when the test was dry but it came up within the 5 minute mark.

Or maybe I should just admit defeat and acknowledge that I have line eye.

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/012-6.jpg?t=1284790285

Invert
https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/invert1-1.jpg?t=1284790285

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/013-4.jpg?t=1284790292

Invert
https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy267/sequeena1/invert2-1.jpg?t=1284790296

Megg33k has said she sees what I see too... so I do feel a little reassured that perhaps it's not line eye. Hmm.

Nevermind, if it's meant to be it'll be nice and dark by the time I test again after the weekend.


----------



## Ley

I see a very faint line on the invert.
Good luck x


----------



## sequeena

Ley said:


> I see a very faint line on the invert.
> Good luck x

Thank you for looking hun xxx
I'm glad other people can see it (though I do see it better in the normal pictures than the invert LOL) :thumbup:


----------



## louise1302

i see it hun fingers x'ed for you xx


----------



## sequeena

louise1302 said:


> i see it hun fingers x'ed for you xx

Thank you hun xxx I found a bit of info on HCG that basically says each week the levels grow and grow. I've only been testing the last few days so hopefully when I test again the levels will be much higher resulting in a dark positive :D


----------



## TTCBB3

sequeena said:


> louise1302 said:
> 
> 
> i see it hun fingers x'ed for you xx
> 
> Thank you hun xxx I found a bit of info on HCG that basically says each week the levels grow and grow. I've only been testing the last few days so hopefully when I test again the levels will be much higher resulting in a dark positive :DClick to expand...

HCG actually double every 48-72 hours so they say! Did you test today??


----------



## sequeena

No I have not, I don't think I will until Wednesday or Thursday :wacko: Tomorrow will be a hurdle as that's when af is due


----------



## winston83

hopefully she wont show and wednesday or thursday u will get a big fat bfp i will be testing then aswell if af doesnt show its due today i was sure she was coming as i was quiet crampy a couple of days ago but no sign yet and not got any of the usual signs cramping has stopped no sore boobs no spotting so who knows fx for us both xx


----------



## sequeena

Ok I gave in and tested again, lovely dark line but lost my damn camera! Thanks for being on this journey with me ladies!!!


----------



## EmyDra

Lovely dark line? :D!!!

Congrats! Ack brilliant brilliant :hugs: I have a big grin on my face, wanna see the BFP!!!


----------



## sequeena

I want to show you!! I've lost my camera though :( don't know where I put it :cry:


----------



## EmyDra

Least you have a camera  

My grandma is giving me her 'spare' one in october. Then I shall put up bump pics and US pics and nursery pics etc :D

In just a few months there's gonna be a big 'ol wiggly baby in your tumtum!


----------



## MrsPOP

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## sequeena

Thanks MrsPOP!!



EmyDra said:


> Least you have a camera
> 
> My grandma is giving me her 'spare' one in october. Then I shall put up bump pics and US pics and nursery pics etc :D
> 
> In just a few months there's gonna be a big 'ol wiggly baby in your tumtum!

I have half a camera. My mastiff got hold of it a few weeks back :growlmad: it does still work... barely.

Yay I can't wait to see your pics!

I still can't believe it, I'm so nervous :blush:


----------



## Sofiekirsten

:O Sequeena find that camera girl!! 

I need to see it!

OMG I am so happy for you hun!!

Much Love

x


----------



## sequeena

Sofiekirsten said:


> :O Sequeena find that camera girl!!
> 
> I need to see it!
> 
> OMG I am so happy for you hun!!
> 
> Much Love
> 
> x

It has been lost in the abyss that is my house :haha:


----------



## princess2406

Congrats! x


----------



## sianyld

congrats sequeena xxxx


----------



## MrsForest

Fingers crossed.


----------



## sequeena

Thank you all! :)


----------



## wannabeprego

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/123510vl41zvzjt7.gif


----------



## daisy74

Huge congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------

